# where can i find calcium carbonate powder?



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find some locally? Looking to do a DIY KZ coral snow.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You can get it from well.ca. Buy the Now Foods one. It is now on sale.

Also if you use my coupon code:

NOTCLEAR2468, you will get discount.

Shipping is free on order over $29.

I have been using it for months, save a lot of money!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Fauna Marin carries one. See link below

http://bigshowfrags.com/ultra-life-fauna-marin/


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

notclear said:


> You can get it from well.ca. Buy the Now Foods one. It is now on sale.
> 
> Also if you use my coupon code:
> 
> ...


is it this one?

https://well.ca/products/now-foods-calcium-carbonate-powder_32453.html


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, exactly.


----------

